# لماذا الهروب؟ - لماذا مصر؟



## MIKEL MIK (9 يونيو 2010)

*لماذا الهروب؟ - لماذا مصر؟ 


+ لماذا الهروب؟ 


ولكن كيف وهو الاله الحقيقى المتجسد يهرب امام بشر وهو الملك هيرودس الذى كان يطارده بسبب سؤال المجوس: "اين المولود ملك اليهود فإننا راينا نجمه فى المشرق واتينا لنسجد له" 
(مت 2: 2) إذ إضطرب هيرودس الملك وكل اورشليم معه.. وإذ اوصى المجوس ان يبحثوا بالتدقيق عن الصبى ومتى وجدوه يخبرونه لكى يذهب ويسجد له ايضا... ولكن اوحى للمجوس فى حلم ان لا يرجعوا الى هيرودس فإنصرفوا الى طريق احرى فى كورتهم... وحينئذ لما راى هيرودس ان المجوس سخروا به غضب جداً فارسل وقتل جميع الصبيان الذين فى بيت لحم وفى كل تخومها من إبن سنتين فما دون بحسب الزمان الذى تحققه من المجوس" 
(مت 2: 7 – 17).. 

فكرة الهروب هى الفكرة الروحية التى ظهرت فى هذا العيد، وهو مبدأ روحى فى الكتاب المقدس ضمن ما يسمى بقضية الألم فى الكتاب."الصديق يبصر الشر فيتوارى" هذا مبدأ روحى أراد السيد المسيح أن يعلمه ليس خوفاً ولا جُبناً ولا بعد عن المواجهه، لكن هى حكمة ممكن وصف الهروب على أنه حكمة بل نصف النصرة، السيد المسيح أراد أن يرينا طريق السلام "ومع مبغضى السلام كنت صاحب سلام" بمعنى أن الإنسان يُفضل السلام عن الحرب التى بلا منفعه، والدليل على هذا السيد المسيح واجه الشيطان فى عبادة الأوثان وبدد الأصنام فى مصر، يوسف الصديق هرب من أمام إمرأة سيده وانتصر وواجه الشيطان فى السجن والآلام التى أحتملها فالهروب ليس عجز. 

وهنا يجب ان نستوقف انفسنا لنتامل مبدأ هاماً فى الروحيات وهو الهروب من الشر. 

+ فالسيد المسيح جاء برساله سلام ومصالحة بين الناس والله وبين الناس وبعضهم البعض وبين الناس وانفسهم من الداخل.... 

لذلك نهى كثيراً عن العنف وامر بعدم إستخدامه كما جاء فى عظته الشهيره على الجبل قوله: "لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحول له الاخر ايضاومن اراد ان يخاصمك وياخذ ثوبك فإترك له الرداء ايضا ومن سخرك ميلا واحداً فإذهب معه إثنين.... من سالك فإعطيه ومن اراد ان يقترض منك فلا ترده... احبوا اعداءكم باركوا ىعنيكم. احسنوا الى مبغضيكم وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم.. لكى تكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذى فى السموات.. فإنه يشرق شمسه على الاشرار والصاحين ويمطر على الابرار والظالمين.. لانه ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فاى اجر لكم, اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون ذلك..؟ وان سلمتم على إخوتكم فقط فأي فضل تصنعون؟! أليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون كذلك؟ فكونوا انتم كاملين كما أن اباكم السماوى هو كامل.." (مت 5: 39 – 48)... 

بهذا المنهج قدم الطفل يسوع نفسه وسيله إيضاح فهرب من امام هيرودس مقدماً المثل والقدوه للبعد عن الانتقام والعنف ومواحهه الشر بمثله والعداء بالعداء... 
فحقق تلك المعادله الصعبه التى صارت مبدا لاولاد الله فى العالم ان يغلبوا القوة بالضعف, والعنف باللطف, والسلب والسرقه بالعطاء... 

هكذا قال الكتاب عن الرب يسوع: "فإن المسيح ايضا تالم لاجلنا تاركاً لنا مثالا لكى نتتبع حطواته. الذى لم يفعل خطيه ولا وجد فى فمه مكر الذى إذ شتم لم يشتم عوضاً واذ تالم لم يكن يهدد بل كان يسلم لمن يقضى بعدل"... (1 بط 2: 21 – 23)... 

هذه هى حقيقة الامر... ان الطفل يسوع لم يهرب ضعفاً ولم يخاف من الموت.. 
اذ كيف وهو الله يخاف إنسان, وكيف وهو الحياه التى لا تموت يخاف الموت..؟! إنما اراد ان يسلم كنيسته فى العهد الجديد منهج المحبه الكامله والسلام التام ورفض العداء والاعتداء.... الم يقل القديس بولس ان ضعف الله اقوى الناس وجهل الله احكم من الناس؟!! (1كو 1: 25)... هكذا يسلك اولاد الله بقوته وليسبقوتهم الضعيفه وبحكمته وليس بحكمتهم التى هى حهاله بالنسب لله وهذا سر المعادله الصعبه ان المؤمنين يبدون وكانهم ضعفاء امام قوة العالم ولكن قوة الله مخافه فيهم لذلك ينتصرون وإن بدوا ضغفاء بدون عنف ولكن بالهروب من الشر لذلك قيل: "الصديق يبصر الشر فيتوارى" اى يختبىء ليس عن ضعف ولكن بحكمته لان عمر الشر قصير ينتهى سريعاً كما مات هيرودس وانتهى شره وعادت العائله المقدسه بهدوء وسلام الى الناصره حيث سكنوا... 



والنصيحه التى قدمها القديس بولس فيقول 
"لا تنتقموا لانفسكم ايها الاحباء بل إعطوا مكاناً للغضب. لانه مكتوب لى النقمه، انا اجازى يقول الرب.. ولا يغلبنك الشر بل إغلب بالخير).. (رو 12: 19 , 21). 

وكلام القديس بطرس الرسول حين قال 
(لان هذا افضل , إن كان احد من اجل ضمير نحو الله يحتمل احزاناً متالما بالظلم (1 بط 2: 19)... وقال ايضا (غير مجازين عن شر بشر او عن شتيمه بشتيمه بل بالعكس مباركين عالمين انكملهذا دعيتم لكى ترثوا البركه لان من اراد ان يحب الحياة ويرى اياما صالحه فليكفف لسانه عن الشر وشفتيه عن ان تتكلما بالمكر , ليعرض عن الشر ويصنع الخير , ليطلب السلام ويجد فى اثره لان عينى الرب على الابرار واذنيه الى طلبتهم ولكن وجه الرب ضد فاعلى الشر , فمن يؤذيكم ان كنتم متمثلين بالخير ولكن ان تالمتم من اجل البر فطوباكم)... (1 بط 3: 9 – 14)... 

ثم يطمئن من يسلك فى هذا المنهج الالهى قائلاً: 
(كما إشتركتم فى الام المسيح غفرحوا لكى تفرحوا فى استعلان مجده ايضا مبتهجين, ان عيرتم باسم المسيح فطوبى لكم لان روح المجد والله يحل عليكم... فلا يتالم احدكم كقاتل او سارق او فاعل شر او متداخل فى امور غيره ولكن ان كان كمسيحى فلا يخجل بل مجد الله من هذا القبيل (1بط 4: 13 -16)... 


+ لماذا مصر بالذات؟ 


كانت مصر رائدة العالم الاممى فكانت بفرعونها تشير فى العهد القديم الى العبودية, وبخصوبة ارضها تشير الى حياة الترف ومحبة العالم وكان يمكن للسيد ان يلتجىء الى مجينه فى اليهوديه او الجليل لكنه اراد تقديس لأرض مصر ليقيم فى وسط الارض الامميه مذبحاً له.. فى هذا يقول أشعياء النبى "هوذا الرب راكب على سحابه خفيفه سريعه وقادم الى أرض مصر فترتجف اوثان مصر من جهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها" (اش 19: 1).. فى ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب للرب فى وسط ارض مصر وعامود للرب فى تخمها فيكون علامه وشهادة لرب الجنود فى ارض مصر. 

مصر كانت أكبر معقل للعبادة الوثنية فى المنطقة كلها، مصر لها موقع متميز فى الكتاب المقدس، حضر اليها أبونا ابراهيم ويعقوب أبو الأباء ويوسف الصديق وموسى النبى، مجموعة من الأنبياء مهدوا لمجئ السيد المسيح ليتوج هذا الحضور. 

مصر تحدث عنها الكتاب المقدس كثيراً وجاءها كثير من الشخصيات الهامه من الاباء والانبياء وإحتلت جزاً كبيراً من تاريخ اولاد الله... 

1 – مصر منذ ان اسسها مصرايم الذى من نسل نوح وهى ملجأ للجميع. 

2- زارها ابونا إبراهيم كما يذكر الكتاب المقدس فى (تك 12: 10 – 19) "وحدث جوع فى الارض فإنحدر ابرام الى مصر ليتغرب هناك لان الجوع فى الارض كان شديداً". 

3 – فى خيرها وعاش فيها يوسف الصديق حيث باعه إخوته كما يذكر (تك 37: 18– 29). 

4 – ولقد كان يوسف رمزاً للسيد المسيح الذى جاء لاستبقاء حياة.. 


لقد تحدث الكتاب المقدس كثيراً عن مصر وبالذات فى النبوه عن هروب الطفل يسوع الى مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها.... فى ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب فى وسط ارض مصر وعمود للرب عند تخومها فيكون علامه وشهاده لرب الجنود فى ارض مصر.. 

هذا ما تحقق حين قال الملاك ليوسف النجارفى حلم: "قم وخذ الصبى وامه وإهرب الى مصر وكن هناك حتى اقول لك لان هيرودس مزمع ان يطلب الصبى ليهلكه.." (مت2: 13) 

ولقد سارت العائله المقدسه فى هروبها من وجه هيرودس الى مصر حوالى 1033 كيلو متر وهى المسافه من بيت لحم الى المحرق... ذهاباً ثم مثلها إياباً بحسب الترتيب التالى: 

من بيت لحم الى الفرما التابعه للعريش ومنها الى تل بسطه (بالقرب من الزقازيق) ومنها الى بلبيس ومنها الى منية جناح (بالقرب من سمنود) ثم الى البرلس ثم الى سخا (بالقرب من كفر الشيخ) حيث وضع الطفل يسوع رجله على حجر فإنطبع عليها كذلك سمى هذا المكان (بينى ايسوس اى كعب يسوع)... ثم إنتقلت العائله المقدسه الى وادى النطرون ثم الى عين شمس فالمطريه (حيث شجرة مريم المباركه)... ثم الى فسطاط مصر (مصر القديمه) حيث إختبأ فى مغاره (وهى فى كنيسة ابى سرجه الان)... ثم توجهوا الى الصعيد وإستقروا على صخرة عالية معروفه الان بجبل الطير (شرق سمالوط حالياً) ثم الى الاشمونين (بجوار مركز ملوى) ثم إستأنفوا السير من الجبل الشرقى الى الغرب حيث وصلوا الى جبل قسقام المعروف الان بالدير المحرق حيث اقاموا هناك سته اشهر...​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (9 يونيو 2010)

_شكراً مايكل _
_علي التوضيح الجميل في لماذا الهروب لمصر _
_بارك الرب يسوع المسيح توضيحاتك_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا عادل علي مرورك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2010)

شرح جميل لمعرفه سبب الهروب لمصر

شكرا جدا ليكم

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا النهيسي علي مرورك


نورت الموضوع​*


----------

